# Alberta Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Feb 18, 2006)

Please contribute to this list of rabbit savvy vets in Alberta.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jun 26, 2006)

*Edmonton*

Dr. Debra Bear
_Riverbend Veterinary Clinic (in Riverbend Shopping Centre)
437-0039__
_
Seemed to be very good with rabbits and rather knowledgable. Alsowill order inOxbow pellets. Unfortunately this is not an emergency vet clinic and is not open on Sundays. (I have only been here once, so first impressions may be wrong.) I was actually referred to Dr. Gordey by my local vet clinic but I never got in to see her.

Dr. Pam Goble
_Town Centre Veterinary Hospital
Edmonton, AB
Phone: (780) 496-9065_


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 31, 2006)

Alberta

[align=center]*Calgary Avian&amp; Exotic Pet Clinic:*[/align]
[align=center]*3118 - 17 Avenue S.W.
Calgary, Alberta, Canada
T3E OB2*[/align]
[align=center]*Tel: 403-240-3577
Fax: 403-249-8160*[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 6, 2007)

*Edmonton*

*Dr. Pam Goble D.V.M.**
*_*Town Centre Veterinary Hospital*_
_*1502 Lakewood Rd W
Edmonton, Alberta*_
_*T6K 3J4*_
NeedDirections?

_*Phone: (780) 496-9065*_
*Fax: (780) 461-4775*


Very friendly, and very knowledgeable.Took time to explain everything,and gave the bestrecommendations while referring to the most cost effectivetreatments.

Some of the courses DoctorGoble has taken.
Traditional Chinese Herbal Medicine 2004
Veterinary chiropractic certification 2001
CVMA Conference 1999
Veterinary acupuncture certification 1998
House Rabbit Society Veterinary Conference 1997
Surgical Fixation of Fractures 1996
Orthopedic Surgery 1992
External Fixation ofFractures 1991

They are Closedafter 5PM on Weekdays,and Closed onWeekends and Holidays.













*For EmergenciesAfter Hours Call:
Edmonton Veterinarian's Emergency Clinic
11104-102 Ave. North of Jasper Ave on 111 st.
(780) 433-9505*


----------



## meowzer (Jan 7, 2007)

*Beaumont (Edmonton)*

Beaumont Animal Clinic
4816  50 Avenue
Beaumont, AB

(780) 929-6107


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Apr 20, 2007)

I am recommending this vet asa*spay/neuter vet only* because he is not all thatexperienced with rabbit medical care but he is very good andexperiencedat spays/neuters. He has done all my spays/neutersand is very good and fast. He also uses laser surgery which is said tocause less pain and less damage meaning a faster recovery. Most of thetime allows them to go home the same day.

*Dr. Dennis McCartney
*Fort Saskatchewan Veterinary Clinic
10310 100 Avenue
Fort Saskatchewan, AB
(780) 998-3755


----------



## degrassi (Jun 17, 2008)

*St. albert*

*Dr. Tammy Wilde*

*Tudor Glen Veterinary Hospital*
1005 Tudor Glen Place St.Albert, Alberta T8N 3V4
Phone: 780-458-6051 Fax: 780-458-0869

They are great at the Tudor Glen clinic. I've gone there 3 times with my rabbit and have always been very knowledgable and helpful.They did my rabbit's neuter which turned out to be more complicated because he was cryptorchid but they did a great job. They even used to have a clinic rabbit that lived in a HUGE enclosure/room in the waiting room.Its such a good clinic thatI"ve switched over all my other animals to this clinic too 

http://www.tudorglenvethospital.ca/

*Clinic Hours*

Monday -Friday 8:00-6:00

Saturday 9:00-4:00 

Sunday/Holidays Closed


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 4, 2009)

*Edmonton*

Dr Heather Steele and Dr. Carol Black
South Side Animal Hospital 
6003-104 St
Edmonton, Alberta
T6H 2K6

Phone: (780) 434-6462
Fax: (780) 434-7033

Email: [email protected]

http://www.southsidevet.ca



*Clinic Hours:* 
Monday - Friday 8:00 AM to 5:30 PM
Saturday - 8:30 AM to 12 Noon

Closed Sundays, Statutory Holidays, and Saturdays of holiday weekends


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 11, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Alberta
> 
> [align=center]*Calgary Avian&amp; Exotic Pet Clinic:*[/align]
> [align=center]*3118 - 17 Avenue S.W.
> ...


They are moving as of Aug 1 2009.
The new address is:
Bay 1 - 2308 - 24 St. S.W.
Calgary, AB T2T 5H8

I believe the phone number is going to stay the same. 
They will have more space for larger exam rooms, more exam rooms, boarding and some other stuff. It is not too far from their current location. 

www.calgarypetvet.com


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, small world, Carol Black used to work at the Spruce Grove Vet clinic, and I worked with her, she was so nice to work with. Very knowledgable and good at her work, and you can tell she loves what she does. I hope this is the same Carol Black I'm thinking of, if not then Im sure the same things still apply, lol


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 8, 2010)

There are some other vets in Calgary, however I don't have personal experience with them. 

*Avenida All Pet Clinic*
http://www.avenidaallpet.ab.ca/
607- 12445 Lake Fraser Way Southeast
Calgary, AB T2J
(403) 271-1121

*Calgary North*
24h clinic and emergency
http://www.cnvet.com
4204 4th Street NW
Calgary, Alberta
T2K-1A2
Phone: 403- 277-0135

*Due South
*http://www.duesouthah.com/
16626 McKenzie Lake Boulevard S.E. 
Calgary, AB. T2Z 1N4 
Ph: 403-257-8899 


There are a few emergency and 24h clinics.
*Calgary North*
See above

*Western Veterinary Specialists
*They aren't a specific exotic clinic, but do work with the Calgary Avian and Exotic clinic.
http://www.westernvet.ca/default.asp*
*1802 - 10th Ave SW 
Phone: 403-770-1340
I did take Lillian there to get the staples out from her spay as my regualr vet doesn't use staples (she was spayesdout of the city). They were good with her and if I needed emergency vet care, I would probably use them again (them being close to me probably doesn't hurt either). 

*C.A.R.E. Clinic
*I don't know how rabbit savvy they are, just putting them out there.
http://www.carecentre.ca/
7140 â 12th Street S.E.
Calgary, Alberta
T2H 2Y4 Phone: (403) 520-VETS (8387)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 7, 2010)

*Dewinton Pet Hospital
#450, 412 Pine Creek Road
Dewinton, Alberta,T0L 0X0 
** (403) 256-PAWS (7297)
http://www.dewintonvet.com/

The CHRC did a rabbit/cavy vet care session with Dr. Eva. She does seem knowledgeable about small animals. The clinic also treats dogs and cats. They do have 24h service, but you have to call for after hours care. It is a bit south of Calgary, but easy to find (even at 7pm in a rain/snow storm). I haven't actually used them as a vet and probably won't due to the distance, but they do seem good. 
*


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 24, 2011)

Peace country/ Grande Prairie area
Will from Morningview vet clinic Just south of Sexsmith(15 mins north of GP) on RR 52. (780)568-3552
He recently neutered my Smokey and does 2-3 rabbit spay/neuters a month. Plus he is affordable $83 for a neuter and $130 for a spay.


----------



## BenryBunny (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Degrassi,

How much did the neuter at Tudor Glen Vet cost?

I bring my dog to that vet and love the customer service... Looking forward to being able to bring my Benry Bunny to that location!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Stacey, 
I took Toby to the Tudor Glen for a checkup and was also quoted for a neuter. It's pretty reasonable. 170, and that's including a pre check up, although if you want blood work done it's more. When I get Toby neutered I will either be going to the Tudor Glen or to the Exotics vet in Sherwood Park. They seem to be the most knowledgeable.


----------



## deaners (Feb 29, 2012)

Dr. Teresa Bousquet
Park Veterinary Centre
101 Broadway Blvd.
Sherwood Park, AB T8H 2A8

780-417-1119

Dr. Bousquet is wonderful. She specializes in small animals and exotics; and, she has had rabbits as pets before.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 30, 2013)

Dr. Julie King
Town Centre Vet Clinic
1502 Lakewood Road West(Millwoods)
Edmonton, AB
780-496-9065

They offer western and holistic vet care. Dr. King was very knowledgable and seemed very compassionate. There are other vets at the clinic that are experienced with rabbits as well.


----------

